# 66ft Gambler shot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

... or more like just attempt


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow that’s awesome congratulations on a fantastic shot Thanks for sharing Hope all s going well


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

That is a great match light at 20 meters. I think most people put the match in front of the card on the Gambler.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting, regardless!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Good shooting incredible shot

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yoo that’s hit was crazy, sweet! What matches are you using?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Фантастика!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Wow that's awesome congratulations on a fantastic shot Thanks for sharing Hope all s going well


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

Everything else is going nice except my shooting 

Nerve damage in my left arm makes shooting more difficult, but should be ok next January.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> That is a great match light at 20 meters. I think most people put the match in front of the card on the Gambler.


Thank You very much GG B)

When I did this from 10 meters I tried that, but it didn't felt good.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting, regardless!


Thanks SLINGDUDE :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

dogcatchersito said:


> Good shooting incredible shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks dogcatchersito :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

andypandy1 said:


> Yoo that's hit was crazy, sweet! What matches are you using?


Thanks andypandy1 

Penley Strike Anywhere matches.

I could really like to use better matches than these.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Фантастика!


 Thank You very much Valery :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> good shooting.


Half good shooting 

Thanks Hoggy !!!


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

good shooting mate hope your injury heals quick.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> good shooting mate hope your injury heals quick.


Thanks robbo :thumbsup:

This is not the first time, when I have nerve injury. Time should heal it.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot bro! Next time maybe you can have a super soaker next to you and not only will you have a successful gamblers shot, you can add a 20meter water shot to put the flame out! Lol


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

You just ruined my day.......I am excited about hitting a pop can at 66 feet and you make a shot like that.

GP


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shot bro! Next time maybe you can have a super soaker next to you and not only will you have a successful gamblers shot, you can add a 20meter water shot to put the flame out! Lol


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That could be great :thumbsup:

Thanks Covert5 !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Grandpa Pete said:


> You just ruined my day.......I am excited about hitting a pop can at 66 feet and you make a shot like that.
> 
> GP


I'm not better than You Grandpa Pete.

100 shots and just one good


----------

